# Error booting



## cybercoke (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, 

I was trying to boot my FreeBSD today when I get this error:


```
panic: free: guard2 fail @ 0x7bcc2118 + 105 /usr/src/sys/i386/loader/././../common/load_elf.c:554
```

Can you help me?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2016)

You might want to check the disk and/or memory for errors.


----------



## cybercoke (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi SirDice,

I'll try to boot with DVD and do an fsck on the partition.

Thank You


----------

